# Ouch! Teething Hurts!



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

On a bright note Mossimo slept through the whole night last no peeps in the middle of the night and slept till 5:15am, not ideal but we woke up and played together

Mossimo is teething so much! He thinks it’s a game and his teeth are SOOO SHARP they are making holes in my skin  He goes after our hands and then lunges at my face! Its alittle scary I know his bottom teeth are coming up but it doesn’t seem like anything I do is getting across the message that “This is not a game” I’ve pulled his scuff, and squealed at him and he still thinks it’s a game! 
I think I need gloves to wear around him!.:frusty:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here's a good article on this. http://www.clickertraining.com/node/3249


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

My new puppy tries to bite as well, I substituted my hand for a chew toy for the past two days, I think he's now getting the idea.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Get some bitter apple. It helps along with replacing your body parts with a bully stick. Ted would chew down 1 a week when he was really bad.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Just wait until he starts getting stink breath LOL. Quincy's larger teeth are now coming in and p-u does he have bad breath. Been brushing more often but it doesn't help much lol. It wasn't bad in the beginning, but it's slowly progressed to that yuck stage. It's probably partly from chewing on the bully stick too, but blech!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

I had company today and when they were on the floor playing with Ted, they found one of his teeth....go figure!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Be careful, I had a canine tooth stuck into the bottom of my foot!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I call those little sharp teeth "sewing needles". That's what they remind me of.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Poor little guy, I had to wet his food all week. I knew it had to be teeting. He was having a hard time even chewing his favorite soft treats.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Dory said:


> Just wait until he starts getting stink breath LOL. Quincy's larger teeth are now coming in and p-u does he have bad breath. Been brushing more often but it doesn't help much lol. It wasn't bad in the beginning, but it's slowly progressed to that yuck stage. It's probably partly from chewing on the bully stick too, but blech!


I think it's probably from the blood while teeth come out.


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Mossimo is still biting like a mad man. He gets in his play frenzies and latches on to my hands or pounces on my feet. It really hurts. I'm waiting for his teeth to get stuck in my skin. The bitter apple spray worked for maybe a day or so, but nothing seems to be getting the message across. :frusty:


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

You have to keep reapplying the bitter apple. When he bites you, replace "you" with a bully stick. They love them and it satisfies some of that teething pain. A wet facecloth rolled up and put in the freezer helps too. If he doesn't listen at all, sometimes its time for a time out. Put him in his pen and let him get out of that frenzie mood. Remember to reward for good behaviour, when he chooses the bully stick over you


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

When Quincy would do that "frenzy" thing, biting my hands, lunging at me, and pulling on my shirt, I found that it was his way of telling me he had to go out. This was in the beginning when I was still trying to interpret his "signals." He now comes to me and whines or rings the bells, but in the beginning, it was hard to figure out. After a few times of his getting that way, I finally got a clue and started taking him out on his leash to do his business. More often than not, he had to poop and would go as soon as we got outside. 
This may not be true for you if he is using pads. Q is trained for outside and never really used the pads after we got him home from the breeder.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Dory said:


> When Quincy would do that "frenzy" thing, biting my hands, lunging at me, and pulling on my shirt, I found that it was his way of telling me he had to go out. This was in the beginning when I was still trying to interpret his "signals." He now comes to me and whines or rings the bells, but in the beginning, it was hard to figure out. After a few times of his getting that way, I finally got a clue and started taking him out on his leash to do his business. More often than not, he had to poop and would go as soon as we got outside.
> This may not be true for you if he is using pads. Q is trained for outside and never really used the pads after we got him home from the breeder.


Ditto, Ted still nips at me if he has to go poop. Usually I have not paid attention to his other signals like: bringing me his leash, ringing bells or sitting in front of me barking!ound:


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

I noticed Bama seemed to be licking or chewing something so I got it out of her mouth thinking she found something she shouldn't have (she is like a magician pulling things out of thin air) and it was a tooth that had just come out. Fresh blood nod everything. I found two teeth on the floor once I started looking for them. Today one of her big fangs (whatever the proper term I'm not sure) came out. Poor thing, but she doesn't seem to be in pain. Just takes longer to chew hard tiny star treats. 

Is there a doggy tooth fairy? ;-)


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Ted has been getting his food wet since the teeting has started. He wont eat the hard kibble. I break up Yeds hard treats into little tiny pieces for him to eat. I have quite the little collection of teeth from him.


----------



## Precis (Oct 9, 2012)

I have the same biting problem with my 3 month old, Precís. Any particular brand of bully sticks that you recommend?


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

not sure on the name. I havent got any wrapped ones right now but I think they are from Brazil


----------



## Precis (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks, I'll go to Petsmart and see what they have.


----------

